# Passat B5 Cat sensor wiring diagram



## beansey (Aug 19, 2015)

Like to know if anyone knows where I can find the wiring diagram for the bank 2, at-cat oxy sensor wiring plug on the firewall. *Not the plug at the end of the sensor wire but the plug on the firewall. *

Had to exchange the original plug with an adapter plug that came with the Bosch sensor because the sensor plug didn't match the OE plug on the firewall.

Thanks!


----------

